# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Da li sam trudna ili ne ?

## Amra2002

Dobro veče drage žene ja sam ovdje nova imam jedno pitanje za vas.
Imala sam mens.26.01.2020 kasnilo mi je 8 dana radila sam 3 testa svi su bili negativni.
Otisla sam svom gin. Nije nista vidio reko mi je da ponove dodjem na termin za 4 dana 
Prije noc sam dobila mens.04.02.2020i nisam  otisla zato sto se mens.pojavila.Mens.je prosla
Sad mi opet kasni dugoo jos nisam dobila od 04.02. nisam se javljala svom gin.
Nemam nikakve simptome trudnoce inače radjala sam jednom nazalos beba mi nije prezivila .
Sad me zanima da li sam trudna ili o cemu se radi želila bi znati vaše mišljenje .


HVALA UNAPRIJED  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

I sad dva mjeseca nisi radila ni test  s nije ni došla menta?

----------


## mašnica

Napravi opet test s prvom jutarnjom mokracom ili izvadi betu.

----------


## jelena.O

> I sad dva mjeseca nisi radila ni test  s nije ni došla menta?


....menga

----------

